# Hi Vis = Glow stick



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Just thought I would share with you peeps.......

Today out on my boy, 2 little girls watching us as we approached, so I said hello  They asked me if I was a police horse rider :eek :  I think its the fact me and Indie resemble glow sticks   

So I took the time to educate these youngsters on why it is cool to resemble a glow stick :lol::lol::lol:

Just to paint the picture until I get a photo....

Me - Hi vis jacket, yellow gloves

Indie - yellow leg wraps, yellow exercise sheet, pink headcollar under bridle, pink covers on breastplate

      :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Ok pointless post again


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Bet you two looked like an xmas tree riding along! I have really noticed the difference in drivers behaviour when I use hi vis tho, Romeo looks like a police horse when he is kitted out, cars slow down miles before they get to us & crawl past, without hi vis some don't bother at all!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I would much rather look like a glow stick with OTT hi-vis than risk someone missing me 

At the moment I only ride in really good light but still wear a hi-vis vest and just ordering some more stuff so I can ride out a little later.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

I won't go anywhere on Perrie without us both wearing hi viz.
I would rather resemble a christmas tree than cause an accident. I value my & Perries life.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Loving the term "Glow Stick" and I am a proud "Glow Stick" 

Basic Horse Care


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Must agree with this, im one for looking like a glowstick too  
Sometimes were orange, sometimes were yellow. 

I dont go anywhere out of the yard gates without wearing a hi-viz myself and making sure Sam has her reflectives and various other bits and bobs on. 

Better to be safe, than sorry!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I think the POLITE with chequers is great kit & people do actually take note of it, even if they mistaken it for POLICE


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> I think the POLITE with chequers is great kit & people do actually take note of it, even if they mistaken it for POLICE


Three riders were in front of me yesterday and two of them had the POLITE chequered tabards. One was cantering sideways up the middle of the road, not very polite, or very police like. 

I think it's far more polite to other road users to wear good reflective/fluros and have some kind of control over your horses. These riders could have moved into a side road and let the traffic past, instead they took up most of the road, had the spooky, cantering one on the outside and made it dangerous for themselves and the approaching traffic when they arrived at a bend.

Seeing POLITE being shouted at me from their tabards got my hackles up and I'm a horse-rider myself. It must really annoy people who don't like horses and think they shouldn't be on the roads, to see what could be interpreted as an attempt at conning them.

I'd prefer to see 'please pass slow and wide' or something else that gives out information than something in capital letters that's hoping to con other road users, or seems to be a joke tbh.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Thankies for replies 

Now my place has almost defrosted means I can ride again and get a photo


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Elles said:


> Three riders were in front of me yesterday and two of them had the POLITE chequered tabards. One was cantering sideways up the middle of the road, not very polite, or very police like.
> 
> I think it's far more polite to other road users to wear good reflective/fluros and have some kind of control over your horses. These riders could have moved into a side road and let the traffic past, instead they took up most of the road, had the spooky, cantering one on the outside and made it dangerous for themselves and the approaching traffic when they arrived at a bend.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there are good sensible & bad irresponsible people in all walks of life... some ride horses, some drive cars or ride bikes... regardless of what tabbard they wear


----------

